# The difference in a Bene 265 & 281??? Specs are simular....



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I am boat shopping, how exciting.

My Watkins 29 has been up for sale for about a month and I just recenetly put it on the Sailing Texas website. The day after that, I recieved a call from a local looking for a sailboat and he took a look at mine and liked it. So he came back to the boat last Monday and we went through it and he erally liked what he found. Then we went out sailing for about 3 and a half hours and we both really enjoyed ourselves.

I am hoping that he will purchase the boat so that I can move a little bit.

Anyways, I started looking at boats and my favorite is one I have been eyeing for a while, a Beneteau 265. But my mother and girlfriend say they don't want smaller boat and I understand so we started looking at the "larger" Beneteau 281. Then I started looking at the specs......

The Bene 265 has: LOA: 26'5", LWL: 24'2", Beam: 9'5". 

Then, the Bene 281 has: LOA: 28' 6", LWL: 24' 3", Beam: 9' 5".

I found that to be a little odd. (These messurements are from the ads on YachtWorld.com)

The only real difference is the LOA of +1' 11" correct? Well does that just mean that the transom is a little longer? Or that the 281 could have a more pointed bow? What is the difference?

I am mainly interested in the difference of cabin size. Could it be that the beam in the 281 is carried farther forward or aft? Something like that? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Also, I have checked the dimensions at another site to make sure they were correct and they are.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

According to the beneteau owners.com website, the 265 has considerably less ballast and lower displacement:

265: 

ballast: 1450
displacement: 4800

281:
ballast:1676
displacement: 5732

However, interestingly, their respective sail areas are not that different; the 265 has 330 sq. ft, and the 281 has 341. 

Someone with more time and knowledge than I could take those numbers and tell you what their respective ratios mean in terms of sailing performance and stability.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks mstern. You are right though, I bet it does effect the sailing characteristics. Also, if you noticed, the 265 has a draft 2" deeper....

I am really wanting to know the difference in the cabin more than the sailing characteristics though. I should have clarified that in the initial post, I think I will do that.....


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looking at YW pictures, the layouts seem pretty similar, esp aft. The V berth/settee arrangements seem a little different, and apparently both models were made into the '90s. So if you can get yourself on board each of them perhaps you'll get a better feel, esp if your primary interest is liveability over sailing performance.

Sometimes the extra couple of feet is all cockpit (that in itself can be a distinct advantage) sometimes it's just a bit more elbow room below.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

My understanding is that the 281 is a cruising series boat, whereas the 265 belongs to the First racer/cruiser series. If you are looking for a sportier boat, it might make more sense to compare the First 265 with the First 285. If you are looking for a newer cruising boat with more amenities, then the 281 would likely be the better choice.

I have spent a fair bit of time aboard 285s, and they are a lot of boat for the money. If you get interested in them let me know as there are some variations and problem areas to be aware of.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks John, great information.

I wonder when you say amenities, would that mean that the factory just built the extra amenities into the boat? So the hull and all is really pretty much the same?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

[TD]The First 265 was created by naval architect Jean Marie Finot and has established a new benchmark in the sailboat industry. Design criteria included performance, interior volume and ease of handling.

Builder: Beneteau Designer: Groupe Finot 
Dimensions
LOA: 26'5 LWL: 24'2 Beam: 9'5 
Displacement: 4,800 lbs Draft: 4'2 Ballast: 1,450 lbs 
Engines
Engine(s): Volvo Penta Engine(s) HP: 12 Engine Model: 2001R 
Hours 235
Fuel: 8.25 gallons Water: 16.25 gallons Holding: Yes


The Oceanis 281, boasts all the attributes of this larger cousins...Confort, Volume, Stability, and of course, Performance. All Beneteau are built to the highest boat building standards to ensure safety and longevity, and a sound investment for you. The Oceanis 281...your dream has arrived. 

*Specifications*
LOA : 28' 6" 
LWL : 24' 3" 
Beam : 9' 5" 
Mast length (over water) : 38' 8"
Draft (standard) : 4' 00" 
Ballast (standard) : 1,675 lbs.
Displacement : 5,732 lbs.
Engine : 18 hp. 
Fuel Capacity : 8 gal. 
Water Capacity : 50 gal. 
Hull / Designer : Groupe Finot
Sail Area : 383 sq. ft. 
 


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

I may be mistaken or forgeting the dimensions when I scroll back and forth, but I think they are the same...... correct me if I am mistaken.

No, I haven't been drinking lol


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Perithead said:


> Thanks John, great information.
> 
> I wonder when you say amenities, would that mean that the factory just built the extra amenities into the boat? So the hull and all is really pretty much the same?


No, I'm pretty sure the hulls of the 285 and 281 are completely different. The 285 was designed very much with club racing in mind. It has a nice, tunable (bendy) rig with plenty of lines to pull. Not to say you couldn't, but I don't think racing was part of the 281 design brief.

The 285 has most everything you need for *basic* coastal/vacation cruising, but I think you'd find the 281 is better suited with more tankage, storage, etc. It is a more voluminous hull.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

the 265 is a tiller boat, the 285 is a wheel boat. the list goes on and on. Look at the water capacity. 265 a day racer, 281 is a pocket cruiser.


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

Oceanis 281 '95  








       
     

  The Oceanis 281, boasts all the attributes of this larger cousins...Confort, Volume, Stability, and of course, Performance. All Beneteau are built to the highest boat building standards to ensure safety and longevity, and a sound investment for you. The Oceanis 281...your dream has arrived.  
 
 Specifications Rig Dimensions Documentation 
LOA : 28' 6" 
LWL : 24' 3" 
Beam : 9' 5" 
Mast length (over water) : 38' 8"
Draft (standard) : 4' 00" 
Ballast (standard) : 1,675 lbs.
Displacement : 5,732 lbs.
Engine : 18 hp. 
Fuel Capacity : 8 gal. 
Water Capacity : 50 gal. 
Hull / Designer : Groupe Finot
Sail Area : 383 sq. ft.  Classic Mast / Furler
I= 33.33 ft / 33.33 ft 
J = 10.07 ft / 10.07 ft
P = 29.53 ft / 29.53 ft
E = 11.35 ft / 11.35 ft​
  » Equip. list (pdf) 
» Performance

 » Specifications (pdf) 
 
  


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

The information from the previous post can be found at:

http://www.beneteauusa.com/wps/wcm/.../USA_PUBLIC_CATALOGUE_PRODUCT_Prev_Oceanis281


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

*1992 Beneteau First 265*











 
 
 The First 265 was created by naval architect Jean Marie Finot and has established a new benchmark in the sailboat industry. Design criteria included performance, interior volume and ease of handling.

Builder: Beneteau Designer: Groupe Finot 
Dimensions
LOA: 26'5 LWL: 24'2 Beam: 9'5 
Displacement: 4,800 lbs Draft: 4'2 Ballast: 1,450 lbs 
Engines
Engine(s): Volvo Penta Engine(s) HP: 12 Engine Model: 2001R 
Hours 235
Fuel: 8.25 gallons Water: 16.25 gallons Holding: Yes

Accommodations
Standard 1992 Beneteau First 265 interior (see attached drawing) 
Green cushions 
Dinette table 
(6) Opening ports 
Opening hatch 
Interior is ducted with air conditioning, including the head 
Interior woodwork is in excellent condition 
Marine head with shower

Galley
Single sink 
Icebox 
No stove 
Storage

Electronics
Speed 
Depth 
Tiller pilot 
Stereo with cockpit speakers

Electrical
12v system 
110v system 
Battery charger 
30amp shore power cord 
Batteries

Sails & Rigging
Main Dacron Sobstad 
Genoa Dacron Sobstad with green uv cover 
155% Genoa Sobstad in very good condition 
Cruising Spinnaker w/ATN Snuffer in very good condition 
Harken roller furling 
Windex 
Lazy Jacks 
Lewmar #16 self tailing winches 
(6) Line clutches 
Mainsheet traveler 
Manual vang 
Manual backstay 
Controls lines led aft to the cockpit

Deck & Hull
Hull color is white 
Deck color is white 
Canvas: is green and in good condition 
Bimini, tiller, comp hatch and genoa uv cover 
Cockpit locker 
Swim platform 
Swim ladder 
Exterior wood is varnished & in very good condition 
Double lifelines with bow & stern pulpits 
Deck stepped single spreader mast 
Anchor locker 
The bottom was painted in 5/2005 and several blisters were repaired.

Mechanical
Mermaid air conditioning with condensation valve (keeps water out of the bilge) 
Inboard diesel 
Manual bilge pump 
Tiller steering 
Manual head with both direct overboard & discharge


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welshwind,

It's curious, but the profile drawing of the 281 in your post #12 does not look anything like any 281 I've ever seen. I think your source may have mixed up some of their drawings!

P.S. Wow, I now see your source is Beneteau, but I still think there's a mix-up.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

I think a big question would be: Are the hull shapes the same? I really am wondering if the interior volume is the same......

If it is, I could cahnge a few things to make the boat more of a cruiser if I chose to get a 265.

Thanks again.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

"IF" you want a cruiser, get the oceanus series. If you want a racer that can cruise, then look at the boats in the first series. To my knowledge, a first and an oceanus of the same size, are NOT the same hull. 

If you were to look at Jeanneaus on the other hand, the Sun Odysseus and Sun Fast share the same hull and deck, but the SO models have a shorter mast, shallower keels, smaller winches, usually 3 vs 4 even 6 on some of the larger SF versions. SF's are the race version, the SO's are for the cruisers. Also many of the SF's have lead vs iron in the keel. 

For me, I personally would not look at an Oceanus Bene. A first series, in a half a heart beat! or less.

For me if I could afford on, a first 36.7 would be the cats meow for size and how it works from Beneteau.

marty


----------



## JDCSPED (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey John,

I am replying to an old post but I would like any more info you would like to sheare on the Beneteau 281&285.
I am currently looking to purchase and would like to hear the 'skinny'


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

bump... for this thread.

The first 285 looks pretty ripe, the O281 looks to be the same exact boat as the 285 (hull)... didn't look at sail area (am figuring it's less). What I find fascinating is the 285 used in the 80s are going for roughly the same price as the O281 from the 90s... that seems odd (even looking at NADA values)... Perhaps the First series has higher value?

Also the OP from many moons ago, compared the First 265 to the O281, how about a comparison between the First 265 and the First 285?

I'd like to ditch my Capri 25, and get something still decently fast, but with some cruiser-esque amenities (a stand up adult head would be great)... I'm pretty particular, and the 285 is on my hot list... I want something that is trailerable twice a year (don't tell me I can't cause I am doing it now with a 4ft fin keel)... deck stepped mast, wheel steering (not sure why I want it, but I do)... inboard, and prefer a traveler in the cockpit. Finding a 285 with wheel steering and traveler in the cockpit is rare, most are on the coach roof (I've found a few with it on the companionway threshold, which is more common on the tiller model).

Anyway, I want a boat that I can easily single hand, and if the 285 is too much, then maybe the 265 is correct, but it seems like too small a leap from my 25 footer with a 9' 2" beam. If I have to deal with a 9.5' wide boat on a trailer, it seems to me that a 28 footer would be more bang for the $$ than a 26. 

I have a 3500 diesel dually tow vehicle, so that's not an issue. Stupid steep ramp for launching on our home lake, and I've proven I can raise a pretty significant deck stepped mast with the rig I've made (used on one of our other 28 footers on the lake).

So if you know of issues with the 265 or 285 I'd like to hear them... 
the Steel keel is an obvious one... the poor drainage for the shower floor is also a given. Anything else?


----------



## theonecalledtom (Jan 2, 2008)

I can easily singlehand my 36.7 with the roller furler on. Currently working on learning to fly the symmetrical spinnaker as well. Next up double handing. When I bought the boat 18months ago I was unsure how this would work out but so far so good. Obviously not a direct comparison but my general point is I'm no great shakes as a sailor and managed the jump to a more complex boat. I'm also still having a lot of fun learning how to sail her as that ability to tune the rig both at the dock and on the water adds a whole new dimension.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok well while I have you on the hook... can someone explain how I go from wanting a One Design racer, to wanting a First 285? By the way I considered the Laser 28 (which is also a pretty neat design, but really hard to find).

I got my Capri 25, because I felt my regular rig, wing keel 22 was "slow." I was all dead set on getting an S2 7.9 (a great little OD racer by the way)... then I stumbled across this First 285.

I found myself thinking that it'd be a great "next" boat, it'd race OK, and would suit me well for my little lake for now, but once I get more time (or IF), I could drop it in Barnegat, or the Chessie, and still have a nice little cruiser to bay bump in... (hence the want for a wing/shoal)...

We have no travel-lifts on our lake, nor mast cranes, so the 285 is probably on the largest side for the lake (fellow club members have Catalina 27, and Lancer 28 so its about as big as the biggest, but it'd have company). If I were just walking away from our lake (and going to bigger water) I'd likely go older and bigger, keel stepped and not even consider trailering. My advantage in the lake is I can sail 3-4 times a week.

Can anyone tell me how I go from a OD racer, to what is obviously a cruiser/racer (emphasis more on cruiser)... am I going to be pulling my hair out with how much slower it is?


----------



## DeFilippi (Aug 14, 2014)

Dear John
I am thinking of buying a Beneteau First 285 and would like to learn about variations and problem areas to be aware of.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

"The Oceanis 281, boasts all the attributes of this larger cousins...Confort, Volume, Stability, and of course, Performance. All Beneteau are built to the highest boat building standards to ensure safety and longevity, and a sound investment for you. The Oceanis 281...your dream has arrived."

Funny, my dreams don't involve the rudder falling off.


----------

